# Hello There



## GoodyGracie (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm a mature lady in an unexpected situation, looking for some impartial opinions.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome onboard!!! ask away. I'm sure you'll get all kind of inputs to help you out.


----------

